# Most expensive slingshot there is .



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Waa looking at some costume slingshots 
Beautiful stuff from the guy in UK 
Romney custom catapults I think it's called.
Made me wonder what's the most expensive slingshot out there .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I recall a custom by Nathan sold for $ 500 years ago . That's the highest price tag I know of .http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18020-the-mammoth/


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I know some guys collect them and display them as art pieces.

For me, it would have to be bullet proof and show zero signs of fork hits and scuffs for me to consider anything over $150.

Considering the amount of work that goes into many frames, the prices seem fair against other custom handmade knives, turned pens, shave brushes, fly rods etc.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The beauty of slingshots is you don't have to spend a lot of money whatsoever . The $20 one will shoot as good as the $500 one . Just prettier and lots of labor cost your're paying for .


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The most expensive frame I own was close to $200 if I remember correctly. She is not a shelf queen either, I was just shooting her Saturday with Peppermack.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

The problem I have with these really beautiful shiny slingshots is once you start using it alot you can pretty much say bye bye to that nice finish. 
That's why I don't bother trying to sand the ones I make to a super shiny Finnish. Eventually I will make one just for looks one of these days. Or maybe buy one


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Ooak Forge frames are usually auctioned and go for $400-$500. This one here is made from titanium with bronze scales. These are probably the most expensive I've seen. Made by Harlan Whitman:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

theTurk said:


> Ooak Forge frames are usually auctioned and go for $400-$500. This one here is made from titanium with bronze scales. These are probably the most expensive I've seen. Made by Harlan Whitman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't see $500 there ?


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

treefork said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > Ooak Forge frames are usually auctioned and go for $400-$500. This one here is made from titanium with bronze scales. These are probably the most expensive I've seen. Made by Harlan Whitman:
> ...


Although very cool looking, I don't either. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The $ 30 Chinese version should be out soon .


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

theTurk said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

As with anything else, you pay for the level of artistry you desire. All weapons are the same way. A $15 pocket knife will suffice for most jobs. The material quality might be a bit lacking but it will work. You can also buy a mid quality Buck Knife, solid and dependable, for about $75. Or you can go higher end and start buying the SOG brand for starting around $200. Then you can enter the realm of custom handmades for around $1000 low end.

For the slingshot referenced above, you are paying for tooling done by an artisan blacksmith. It will not come cheap but collectors will know the value and will spot the marks indicative of that specific artisan.

I always find it humorous that the more expensive the weapon, the less likely it is used. My buddy has a $5500 handgun that resides behind glass most of the year. Yet, his $350 Glock gets used almost every time he goes to the range.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

With any of my weapons, unless I were to acquire a historical piece I don't believe in too nice to shoot.

The only thing that comes close for me is a PFS that Drew Bilbrey made from some dead wood that he polymerized.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I see it like a expensive exotic wood stocked rifle most people will leave the beautiful wooden stock rifle on the wall and go hunting with the synthetic stock one. 
Or they use a gun glove cover over them . It's one if those things everyone wants them even if not practical I guess .


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

bigdh2000 said:


> As with anything else, you pay for the level of artistry you desire. All weapons are the same way. A $15 pocket knife will suffice for most jobs. The material quality might be a bit lacking but it will work. You can also buy a mid quality Buck Knife, solid and dependable, for about $75. Or you can go higher end and start buying the SOG brand for starting around $200. Then you can enter the realm of custom handmades for around $1000 low end.
> 
> For the slingshot referenced above, you are paying for tooling done by an artisan blacksmith. It will not come cheap but collectors will know the value and will spot the marks indicative of that specific artisan.
> 
> I always find it humorous that the more expensive the weapon, the less likely it is used. My buddy has a $5500 handgun that resides behind glass most of the year. Yet, his $350 Glock gets used almost every time he goes to the range.


Very nicely said Dan. I agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

treefork said:


> I recall a custom by Nathan sold for $ 500 years ago . That's the highest price tag I know of .http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18020-the-mammoth/


Ever since I saw Nathan's Mammoth Frame,I thought it was the finest ,most beautiful slingshot I ever saw. I still think it is in a class by itself. I also think this is the highest price I saw for a slingshot.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Flatband said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > I recall a custom by Nathan sold for $ 500 years ago . That's the highest price tag I know of .http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18020-the-mammoth/
> ...


To be honest if I made a slingshot worthy enough to sell I would probably want at least $350 to part with it .
But so far have not had the time or patience to make something all pretty like that yet .
Been happy just to play around with a comfy design to fit my nerve damaged hands. .


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Lewis Pride of Pride Products has some pretty intense stuff out there now. I think he has collected more than $500 for one frame.

There are two secrets to building. First, you need the talent to construct such. This part of the equation is a lot more readily available than many care to admit. Second, the eye to see which combination of materials together would look best. This is also a lot more readily available than many care to admit.

What is rare is one who possesses both.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I recall as a teenager working for Johnny Cash's race horse trainer. He told the story about Johnny Cash buying his Dad a brand new pickup truck. Johnny was visiting his Dad several weeks later and asked why he had not used the new pickup truck to haul off the trash. His Dad replied that was the first brand new vehicle he had ever owned and wasn't going to mess it up by hauling the trash in it. Johnny jumped up and grabbed the keys. He ran outside and started the pickup and backed it into a big oak tree then drove it down the side of a barb wire fence to put some scratches on it. Johnny went back inside and threw his Dad the keys and said "It ain't new anymore so go haul your trash".

Just slap a fork hit on that high dollar slingshot then go ahead and make it your go to shooter.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

bigdh2000 said:


> Lewis Pride of Pride Products has some pretty intense stuff out there now. I think he has collected more than $500 for one frame.
> 
> There are two secrets to building. First, you need the talent to construct such. This part of the equation is a lot more readily available than many care to admit. Second, the eye to see which combination of materials together would look best. This is also a lot more readily available than many care to admit.
> 
> What is rare is one who possesses both.


A few of my frames have gone from there or there about one of my latest scouts was the most expensive I have done just for the simple reason of material cost.

Colour matching, texture matching and the order you put the materials are all very important. I've found you can manipulate the eye to see colours or tones that aren't necessarily there. For example when putting a vibrant coloured spacer next to a wood the eye tells the brain it can see that colour withing the wood. Those tones become dominant in the wood.

I have used the same wood next to a hunter orange spacer and then on another frame used it next to a neon green spacer and the wood looks completely different.

I find with slingshots it's such a small thing over crowding it with too many colours it can soon become a hot mess haha

Thank you very much for the compliments though Dan that means alot

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

romanljc said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


You know - there is a solid sterling silver milbro on the Ebay website - been there for ages... Still under $500

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solid-925-Sterling-Silver-Real-Size-Milbro-Style-Slingshot-Catapult-130-9g-/253121889229?hash=item3aef3d83cd:g:YroAAOSwuxFY3PJ7


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Must be this one. Louis Vuitton SPS . That Keith Dighton owns.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats so last season ;-P


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

This is the Scout I made that sold for around the $600 mark. I don't like disclosing prices for customs but that was a special one haha
Cast Bronze core 1/2"
G10 spacers (red and black)
Red carbon fiber. 
Mammoth bone
And red jarrah burl
As well as mosaic pins. 









Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Meh....it's alright if you like that kind of thing. :neener:

It's gorgeous. :shocked:


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

brucered said:


> Meh....it's alright if you like that kind of thing. :neener:
> 
> It's gorgeous. :shocked:


Hahaha, now wipe the drool from you're chin haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I am morally opposed to shelf queens. But I don't really consider any price obscene unless it plainly far excedes the cost of materials and workmanship.

I would love to add one of this guy's Stanley PFS frames to my collection.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Ukprelude said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Meh....it's alright if you like that kind of thing. :neener:
> ...


Haha thanks guys 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

The titanium slingshot is expensive because titanium is difficult to work. I wonder how many tools and cutters he wore out building a titanium slingshot. I have a titanium pen that I have had for quite a while. Under a microscope you still can't detect any wear to the finish. It still looks brand new. That's one of the toughest metals around.

Yes, I do own a very high quality Stereo Zoom Microscope.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Just saw this!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats gotta be a typo... Unless its a platinum core thats been shaped by virginal nuns in a Peruvian hill-top hidden city.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Thats gotta be a typo... Unless its a platinum core thats been shaped by virginal nuns in a Peruvian hill-top hidden city.


Surprisingly enough all this dudes catty's are in this price range.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow - think thats US$?


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm not too sure but if it is, wow!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It looks ok, but not worth 1/10th of the asking price. I've seen much better on here, daily.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Like I said before. You can put any price you want on something your trying to sell. That doesn't mean someone will pay that much for the item your trying to sell.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - if its Peso (Facebook may not have a symbol) its pretty much what I'd expect the cost to be.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

mattwalt said:


> Actually - if its Peso (Facebook may not have a symbol) its pretty much what I'd expect the cost to be.


In that case my bad haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Doesn't even have a no tie band attachment, I'll pass.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Doesn't even have a no tie band attachment, I'll pass.


I know, right.

We should just ban all frames that still use wrap and tuck. They're not even real slingshots and not worthy to be shot in this day and age.

Where's the beating a dead horse smiley when you need it?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I think he's asking 1600 Ecuadorian Escudos.....roughly $12. :screwy:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone one consider that he is posting from Mexico and Peso's are the unit of exchange .

Given that fact 1600 pesos converts to 85.14 US dollars which is more realistic and a common sense explanation . :iono:

I'm sure he appreciates all the free advertising though .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Actually - if its Peso (Facebook may not have a symbol) its pretty much what I'd expect the cost to be.





treefork said:


> Does anyone one consider that he is posting from Mexico and Peso's are the unit of exchange .


Yup, it was considered.


----------

